# Skewer help.



## Cavalol (31 Aug 2015)

On my Trek X Calibre, I have found the front skewer is very hard to tighten due to the way the 'nut' and the lever end sit in the recess of the forks. I can get it fairly tight, but not enough for my liking, and I get a small bit of wander on the front wheel, which I'm not keen on. I'm pretty sure it's not the wheel being out of true as when it's first re-fitted there is hardly any movement, but after even a short ride you can definitely see a bit of wander at the wheel.

Can I buy a longer skewer and then add washers of some sort, or is this a design fault or common problem? The shop where I got it from are great, so I'm happy to take it back there and see what they say, I just wondered if anyone else had had a similar problem and how they sorted it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## raleighnut (31 Aug 2015)

Try Allen key skewers.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2015)

Are you operating the quick release properly? I am concerned from your description that you might be operating the mechanism as a wing nut rather than a lever.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (31 Aug 2015)

Cavalol said:


> On my Trek X Calibre, I have found the front skewer is very hard to tighten due to the way the 'nut' and the lever end sit in the recess of the forks. I can get it fairly tight, but not enough for my liking, and I get a small bit of wander on the front wheel, which I'm not keen on. I'm pretty sure it's not the wheel being out of true as when it's first re-fitted there is hardly any movement, but after even a short ride you can definitely see a bit of wander at the wheel.
> 
> Can I buy a longer skewer and then add washers of some sort, or is this a design fault or common problem? The shop where I got it from are great, so I'm happy to take it back there and see what they say, I just wondered if anyone else had had a similar problem and how they sorted it. Thanks in advance.


You are on the verge of trouble and I suggest you learn how to tighten a QR before even taking your next ride.
Read and master this brochure.


----------



## Pale Rider (31 Aug 2015)

If it's not a Shimano skewer, try one of those.

They have a well regarded cam action which some other makes do not because Shimano has a patent and some of the other makers don't want to pay the royalty to use it.

I believe Campag are also good in this respect.


----------



## smokeysmoo (31 Aug 2015)

What position are you closing the lever into? 

If your closing it across the fork, ie: pointing towards the rear wheel and roughly parallel with the ground try tightening it upwards so it follows the line of the fork leg. Hopefully that makes sense.


----------



## Cavalol (31 Aug 2015)

Thanks for the replies. I had turned the QR lever before locking it, had got into the habit of doing it but the guide posted above says this a no-no. Genuinely didn't know that, lesson learned and I feel like a right nitwit now! Thanks once again.


----------



## Andy_R (31 Aug 2015)

I was told that you had it tight enough if the lever left a red mark on your hand for a few minutes after closing it


----------



## ColinJ (31 Aug 2015)

Andy_R said:


> I was told that you had it tight enough if the lever left a red mark on your hand for a few minutes after closing it


A few _*seconds *_- if the mark was still there a few _*minutes*_ later then you either have incredibly sensitive hands or you have done the QR up b*st*rd tight, which is a bit OTT, potentially causing friction in your wheel bearings and making wheel removal very difficult.


----------



## Andy_R (1 Sep 2015)

ColinJ said:


> A few _*seconds *_- if the mark was still there a few _*minutes*_ later then you either have incredibly sensitive hands or you have done the QR up b*st*rd tight, which is a bit OTT, potentially causing friction in your wheel bearings and making wheel removal very difficult.


I meant to type "moments".....


----------



## Cavalol (10 Sep 2015)

Happily, this time I'm blameless (ish)! Just taken it into my LBS and they said the bearing needs tightening a touch. I did the honourable thing whilst I was there and decided to buy a new bike, my excuse is I've sold my road bike so may as well go up a couple of grades on the mountain bike!


----------



## e-rider (11 Sep 2015)

is that the old bike pictured above your name? Did the LBS demonstrate the correct way to use the Q/R lever?


----------



## Cavalol (11 Sep 2015)

As that doesn't look like a Trek X-Caliber, probably not, and they didn't need to (demonstrate the correct way to use the q/r) as someone else above showed me.


----------



## ANT 666 (1 Nov 2015)

I always file the stupid recess off all my forks. Its only there because of the US love of litigation. If you do the wheels up right they will not fall out.


----------



## midlife (1 Nov 2015)

Cavalol said:


> Happily, this time I'm blameless (ish)! Just taken it into my LBS and they said the bearing needs tightening a touch. I did the honourable thing whilst I was there and decided to buy a new bike, my excuse is I've sold my road bike so may as well go up a couple of grades on the mountain bike!



Class, goes in for wheel bearing adjust,...... And comes away with new bike 

Shaun


----------



## ColinJ (1 Nov 2015)

midlife said:


> Class, goes in for wheel bearing adjust,...... And comes away with new bike
> 
> Shaun


I went to watch the Kelloggs Tour on a local stage in 1999 but my bus was late so I missed it. I was peeved so I jogged down to the nearest bike shop and bought a £2,000 Bianchi to cheer myself up!


----------

